# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  شهر زابل چجوريه؟

## mahsa92

سلام
كرماني ام و قطب زاهدان و زابل و اونطرفا

كسي هست زابل رفته باشه؟ شرايطش چجوريه؟
براي دختر
بر اساس واقعيت حرف بزنيد نه حدس و گمان
زاهدان رو نه زابل رو ميخوام بدونم
بلوچ ها چطوري ان؟ تو دانشگاه هم با همون گويش صحبت ميكنن؟ دينشون چيه؟
برخوردشون با ي دختر چطوريه؟
امنيت داره اصلا؟

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

حالا که این تاپیک زده شده 
راجبه زاهدانم بگین چجوریه؟؟؟؟؟؟پزشکی و فیزیوش ارزش رفتن داره؟؟؟؟؟؟
خیلیا میگن امنیت نداره چرا؟؟؟واقعا اینجوریه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Faster

آره بابا...امنیت 0 هستش اونطرفا

من پسر خالم یگان ویژس ...(همه بچه های نیرو انتظامی باید جند سال برن زاهدان و ...)

میخاستن بفرستنش  گفت یا استعفا میدم یا نمیرم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Arman_b100

احتمال انفجار زیاده

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

جدی میگین یا دارین شوخی میکنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ینی چی احتمال انفجارش زیاده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Faster

شوخی داریم :yahoo (21):

یعنی هر ساله سر مراسم ها و . . . عملیات انتحاری رو مشاهده میکنیم در اخبار:yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

پس خود مردمش اونجا چیکار میکنن؟؟؟اگه اینجوریه که از خیلی وقت پیش باید بار سفرشونو میبستن خو
بعدشم شنیدم واسه دانشگاهش شهرک داره .....شهرکشم میگن امنیت داره..........البته فقط شنیدما

----------


## Faster

کار خودشونه دیگه:yahoo (4):

اونجا قبیله ای زندگی میکنن

باهم مشکل پیدا کنن درگیر میشن

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

چ جالب خخخخخخخ
خو ما چیکار به قبیلشون داریم کار خودمونو میکنیم والا دی:

----------


## Faster

آره عاقا اصلا پاشو برو:yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

الانم تو انتخاب رشته ام زدمش:yahoo (4):
فقط نمیدونم چرا میترسم برم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mahsa92

> الانم تو انتخاب رشته ام زدمش:yahoo (4):
> فقط نمیدونم چرا میترسم برم


بنظرت فيزيو زاهدان ارزش رفتن داره؟
ميشه تو پ خ بگي رتبت چنده؟
شايد رفتيم يجا با هم

----------


## mahsa92

ميشه با سند حرف بزنين لطفا
يعني واس پزشكي ارزش نداره بري زابل؟

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

> بنظرت فيزيو زاهدان ارزش رفتن داره؟
> ميشه تو پ خ بگي رتبت چنده؟
> شايد رفتيم يجا با هم


نمیدونم والا ولی من اخرین انتخابم زدمش...
باشه چندمین
اره هرکی میگه به درد نمیخوره با سند بگه نه رو چیزایی که شنیده
ولی به نظرم پزشکی زابل و زاهدان ارزششو داره نداره؟

----------


## Alikonkuri

بابا اين بنده خدا مي خواد ايندشو مشخص كنه ، شما شوخي مي كنيد  :Yahoo (39): 
من يكي از دوستام اونجا رفت و امد داره ، ازش مي پرسم ، ولي تا جايي كه مي دونم دانشگاه خوبي داره ، امنيتشم بد نيست ،اين جور نيست كه به قول دوستمون منفجر بشيين !
حالا باز مي پرسم

----------


## reza25

چرا به زابلی ها توهین میکنین و بهشون برچسب میزنید شما میخای بری دانشگاه درس بخونی خیر سرت  و فاصله شهر کرمان تا سیستان چقدره مگه شما همسایشون نیستی . هیچکس حق نداره به قوم یا شهر دیگری توهین کنه زشته

----------


## Narges.B

سلام دوست عزیز

من زاهدان رفتم ادمای خوبین و اونطور که اسم بلوچ بد دررفته نیس ولی اینکه میگن انفجار زیاده تو بعضی مراسمات اتفاق میفته ولی نه همیشه و الان وضع بهتر از قبل هست

کلا برا دختر زاهدان بهتر از زابله

بنده زابل نرفتم ولی یه آشنا داریم زابلی هستن خودشون که ادمای خوبین میگن امنیت آدم یکم درخطره
اما دخترخاله بنده زابل درس خونده و هیچ مشکلی هم براش پیش نیومده بود

بهرحال انتخاب با خودتونه ولی فک میکنم شما بیرجند بتونین قبول شین اونجا هم ک قطبتونه!

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

منم فک نکنم بدیش  و وضعیت خرابش در این حدی باشه که بگن
هرچیزی هم که راجبش میدونن واسه خیلی قبل پیشه الان باید درست شده باشه دیگه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mahsa92

> چرا به زابلی ها توهین میکنین و بهشون برچسب میزنید شما میخای بری دانشگاه درس بخونی خیر سرت  و فاصله شهر کرمان تا سیستان چقدره مگه شما همسایشون نیستی . هیچکس حق نداره به قوم یا شهر دیگری توهین کنه زشته


شما كلا همه رو مخلوط كردي جواب دادي و منو خطاب كردي؟
من توهين نكردم به كسي فقط پرسيدم
نزديك هست كه باشه دليل نميشه بگيم چون نزديكه شهر خوبيه منم نگفتم بده فقط دارم تحقيق ميكنم
ضمنا عبارت" خير سرت" توهين محسوب نميشه ؟

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> من زاهدان رفتم ادمای خوبین و اونطور که اسم بلوچ بد دررفته نیس ولی اینکه میگن انفجار زیاده تو بعضی مراسمات اتفاق میفته ولی نه همیشه و الان وضع بهتر از قبل هست
> 
> کلا برا دختر زاهدان بهتر از زابله
> 
> بنده زابل نرفتم ولی یه آشنا داریم زابلی هستن خودشون که ادمای خوبین میگن امنیت آدم یکم درخطره
> اما دخترخاله بنده زابل درس خونده و هیچ مشکلی هم براش پیش نیومده بود
> 
> بهرحال انتخاب با خودتونه ولی فک میکنم شما بیرجند بتونین قبول شین اونجا هم ک قطبتونه!


راستش دختر خاله خودم زاهدان مهندسي برق ميخوند همش گريه ميكرد خيلي سختش بود بخاطر اختلاف فرهنگها نميدونم چطوري انتقالي گرفت به باهنركرمان
الانم ايران نيست ازش بپرسم

----------


## Amir James

بابا جوری حرف میزنین انگار زابل و زاهدان کلا تو وسط آمازون قرار گرفته  :Yahoo (21): 
خب آره، آدمای تند و وحشی داره، ولی اینا همه جا هستن!
من بودم نمیرفتم با اینکه پسرم :Yahoo (94):  خطرناکه :Yahoo (94):  خب این تروریستا آدم نیستن که، میزنن حمله انتحاری میکن به دانشگاه!

----------


## mohammad^s

> حالا که این تاپیک زده شده 
> راجبه زاهدانم بگین چجوریه؟؟؟؟؟؟پزشکی و فیزیوش ارزش رفتن داره؟؟؟؟؟؟
> خیلیا میگن امنیت نداره چرا؟؟؟واقعا اینجوریه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




زابل واسه خلییا مناسب نیس.خانوما که به هیچ عنوان.....
ولی علوم پزشکی زاهدان فرق میکنه.دانشگاه تیپ یک هست و از لحاظ علمی سطح خوبی داره.((خود شهر زاهدان هم شهر بدی نیس!))
از لحاظ امنیت هم بگم که :این دانشگاه مثه یه شهره!سینما و فروشگاه و سایر امکانات رفاهیو داره و لازم نیس از دانشگاه خارج شید و جونتونو به خطر بندازین!!!

البته اگه سالم به دانشگاه برسین!!!!دی!

درباره بقیه رشته ها خبر ندارم ولی پزشکیش عموما از باقی شهرا هستن!!شیراز /مشهد/تهران و.....
و شما احساس تنهایی بین بلوچها نخواهید کرد!!!!



ارزش داره یا نه؟؟؟

اینو شما باید بگین!!!براساس شناخت خودتون و تصمیمایی که برای ایندتون دارین....ولی مطمعن باشین پزشکی زاهدان از پرستاری تهران بهتره!!

ولی باز خودتون بهتر میدونید

پ ن : مردم کشورمون تصور بدی نسبت به امنیت استان های جنوبی دارن! در حدی که از نظر یه عده کرمانم امن نیس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (39): خیلی از این حرفا شایعست......
پ ن 2:این چیزایی که من درباره این دانشگاه و شهر گفتم حرفای دوستم بود که پزشکی زاهدان میخونه.

----------


## reza1995

پسر عمم اونجا دادگستریه 
اونجا زیاداونطور که میگن نیست
مردمای خوبی هم داره این طبیعیه که خوب و بد همه جا هست...اما انفجار که دانشگاه و اینا رو که کاری ندارن منطقه نظامی معمولا درگیر میشن اینقدرهام بد نیستن
تازه الآن سپاه پاسداران مرزو گرفته دیگه هیچکاری نمیتونن کنن..اون برای قبلا بود مملکت قانون داره بی صاحب نیست که  همدیگرو منفجر کنن:troll (6):

----------


## Narges.B

> راستش دختر خاله خودم زاهدان مهندسي برق ميخوند همش گريه ميكرد خيلي سختش بود بخاطر اختلاف فرهنگها نميدونم چطوري انتقالي گرفت به باهنركرمان
> الانم ايران نيست ازش بپرسم


خب اختلاف فرهنگ که همه جا هست شما باید باهاش کنار بیای و زندگی خودتو بکنی

من خودم چن ماهی زاهدان بودم اونقدرا هم وحشتناک نیس

و خودم دوره دبیرستانمو تو یه شهر بودم که همش با محل زندگیم 35 کیلومتر فاصله داشت ولی خیلی فرق بود بینمون!

ببین اگ رشتتو میخوای و جای دیگه هم امکان قبولیت  جای بهتری نیس برو خب

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

> زابل واسه خلییا مناسب نیس.خانوما که به هیچ عنوان.....
> ولی علوم پزشکی زاهدان فرق میکنه.دانشگاه تیپ یک هست و از لحاظ علمی سطح خوبی داره.((خود شهر زاهدان هم شهر بدی نیس!))
> از لحاظ امنیت هم بگم که :این دانشگاه مثه یه شهره!سینما و فروشگاه و سایر امکانات رفاهیو داره و لازم نیس از دانشگاه خارج شید و جونتونو به خطر بندازین!!!
> 
> البته اگه سالم به دانشگاه برسین!!!!دی!
> 
> درباره بقیه رشته ها خبر ندارم ولی پزشکیش عموما از باقی شهرا هستن!!شیراز /مشهد/تهران و.....
> و شما احساس تنهایی بین بلوچها نخواهید کرد!!!!
> 
> ...


واسه زابل فقط پزشکیشو زدم ولی زاهدان هم پزشکی هم فیزیوتراپیش
اینجوری که شما میگین ادم وحشت میکنه بره
ولی خودمم شنیدم که زاهدان دانشگاهش خودش شهرک داره.....امنیتم داره.....ولی اینکه میگین اگه سالم برسین ادم میترسه خو :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

خوشا زابل و وصف بی مثالش
..............
خواهر خودم بودی، میگفتم 
*نــــــــــــــــــــه*
نمیخواد بری

----------


## Amir James

> واسه زابل فقط پزشکیشو زدم ولی زاهدان هم پزشکی هم فیزیوتراپیش
> اینجوری که شما میگین ادم وحشت میکنه بره
> ولی خودمم شنیدم که زاهدان دانشگاهش خودش شهرک داره.....امنیتم داره.....ولی اینکه میگین اگه سالم برسین ادم میترسه خو


ببین این روزا از تهران به چالوس هم ممکنه سالم نرسی :Yahoo (4): ))) کلا وضعیت معابر هوایی، زمینی، دریایی و زیرزمینی کشور داغونه  :Yahoo (4): 
حالا برو زاهدان و زابل...خدا رو  چه دیدی..شاید فردا رهبر گروهک تروریستی ریگی جدید شدی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

> ببین این روزا از تهران به چالوس هم ممکنه سالم نرسی))) کلا وضعیت معابر هوایی، زمینی، دریایی و زیرزمینی کشور داغونه 
> حالا برو زاهدان و زابل...خدا رو  چه دیدی..شاید فردا رهبر گروهک تروریستی ریگی جدید شدی


اگه از این لحاظ بخای بگی که اره هیچ چیزی و هیچ جایی امنیت نداره از خونه نباید تکون بخوری
ولی من ادماش رو میگم.....الان بحث سر خودشهر زابل و ادماشه نه چیز دیگه ای....
جـــــــــان؟؟؟خخخخ
باشه اول از همه هم تورو پیدا میکنم ترورت میکنم خخخخ
اینجوری میگین کاری میکنین الان برم اطلاعاتمو ویرایش کنم زاهدان و زابل رو خط بزنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad^s

> واسه زابل فقط پزشکیشو زدم ولی زاهدان هم پزشکی هم فیزیوتراپیش
> اینجوری که شما میگین ادم وحشت میکنه بره
> ولی خودمم شنیدم که زاهدان دانشگاهش خودش شهرک داره.....امنیتم داره.....ولی اینکه میگین اگه سالم برسین ادم میترسه خو


اون که شوخی بودش!

اگه تنها راهتونو برین....مطمعن باشین پشیمون نمیشین((منظورم رشته مرد علاقتونه .نه هر رشته ای))....

اگه اینجوری باشه و بخوایین بترسین سوار هواپما هم نباس شد!دی!

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

> اون که شوخی بودش!
> 
> اگه تنها راهتونو برین....مطمعن باشین پشیمون نمیشین((منظورم رشته مرد علاقتونه .نه هر رشته ای))....
> 
> اگه اینجوری باشه و بخوایین بترسین سوار هواپما هم نباس شد!دی!


خب منم رشته هایی که میخاستمو زدم نه چیز دیگه ای
اره خوب اینم حرفیه دی:

----------


## reza1995

خیلی بی شعورید که دارین قوم و گروهی با ادبیات بد و حشیانه اسم میبرین

----------


## Arman_b100

اگه کفش تن تاک بچوشی منفجر نمیشی

خلاصه بحث 7 سال پزشکیه خوب تحقیق کن

----------


## reza25

اقا فقط خودتون ادم هستید؟ دیگه ما زابلی ها تروریستیم وحشی هستیم بی فرهنگ هستیم خوب توهین میکنین این حرف ها چیزی نیستن جز مزخرفات وبزگ نمای های یه عده ترسو

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

یکی از همین زابلی هایی که هرچه از دهنتون در میاد بارشون میکنی الان رئیس بیمارستانی در انگلیسه  در باره سرطان کار میکنه

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> اقا فقط خودتون ادم هستید؟ دیگه ما زابلی ها تروریستیم وحشی هستیم بی فرهنگ هستیم خوب توهین میکنین این حرف ها چیزی نیستن جز مزخرفات وبزگ نمای های یه عده ترسو


با این نوع حرف زدنت داری ثابت میکنی این حرفا واقعیت داره
بهتر نیست با آرامش با بچه ها حرف بزنی تا خودشون پشیمون شن و معذرت خواهی کنن؟
در ضمن کسی نگفت شما وحشی هستید 
پایین رو بخونید:




> بابا جوری حرف میزنین انگار زابل و زاهدان کلا تو وسط آمازون قرار گرفته 
> خب آره، آدمای تند و وحشی داره، ولی اینا همه جا هستن!


اتفاقا از شما دفاع کرده ایشون

----------


## mahsa92

> اقا فقط خودتون ادم هستید؟ دیگه ما زابلی ها تروریستیم وحشی هستیم بی فرهنگ هستیم خوب توهین میکنین این حرف ها چیزی نیستن جز مزخرفات وبزگ نمای های یه عده ترسو
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> یکی از همین زابلی هایی که هرچه از دهنتون در میاد بارشون میکنی الان رئیس بیمارستانی در انگلیسه  در باره سرطان کار میکنه


دوست عزيز بهتره از شهرتون بگي بخدا من هدفم تحقيقه ميخوام بدونم چجور جاييه همين اگه توهين كردم جوابمو نده
فقط چون نرفتم تا حالا ميخوام بدونم چطور جاييه
خيلي خوب ميشه اگه جواب سوالامو بدي كه خوابگاهش چطوريه و زبان و گويش توي دانشگاه به چه شكله همين

----------


## reza1995

> با این نوع حرف زدنت داری ثابت میکنی این حرفا واقعیت داره
> بهتر نیست با آرامش با بچه ها حرف بزنی تا خودشون پشیمون شن و معذرت خواهی کنن؟
> در ضمن کسی نگفت شما وحشی هستید 
> پایین رو بخونید:
> 
> 
> 
> اتفاقا از شما دفاع کرده ایشون


دوست عزیزمن خودم شمالیم زابلی نیستم  اما به من برخورد...
یعنی همه جا وحشین یگه جز خودشون!!!!
این نگاه های بد بینانه رو از شهرهای دیگه کنار بزارین

----------


## ehsan123dg

سلام واقعا  انتخاب این نوع شهرا برا ی خودش معضل شده
 من با این که تو رشته ریاضی رتبم خوب نشده ولی بازم زابل و زاهدان که سهله  حتی شهر های بهتر هم  نمیزنم
ولی اگر رشته تجربی بودم شاید پزشکی و فیزیوترابی یا حتی پیرا پزشکی رو انتخاب میکردم
این شهر هایی که یه ذره حاشیه نشینن و عمدتا جنوبی و جنوب شرقی هستن دو تا مسئله جدا دارن
مسئله اول امکاناتش هست مثل : خوابگاه و  تغذیه و توفان های شن و بدی آب وهوا و یا امکانات دیگر
بحث دومش هم این بحثایی که مطرح میشه مثل : امنیت و بمب گذاریو تروریست و... فرهنگ جداگانه از دیگر اشتان ها و شهر های کشور
بحث من بیشتر رو امکاناتش هست . من خودم اگر یقین داشتم امکاناتش خوبه دانشگاه زاهدان وزابل رو میزدم
به نظر من بحث های تروریستی و توحش و کشتار و این چیز ها یه خورده اغراق نمایی هست
مگر الان تو خود زاهدان و زابل و حتی سراوان و چابهار  کسی زندگی نمیکنه؟
اون حوادث فجیع و تروریستی که شما از طریق رسانه ها میبینید یا از دیگر طرق میشنوید بیشتر مربوط به مباحث نظامی و دفاعی هست
که بیشتر برای افراد نظامی مثل سرباز ها  و نظامی ها  و در مناطق دور افتاده  مرزی  اتفاق میفته و بعدشم هرروز از این خبرا نیست که عده مثل فیلمای گانگستری با دوشکا وِ کلاشینکف بریزن تو شهر و یه عده رو بکشن و دربرن و اگر هم حمله تروریستی باشه  هر چند وقت یک بار  اون هم در مناطق مرزی و نظامی اتفاق میفته
بعدشم شما که نمیخوای بری اونجا لای قاچاقچی ها زندگی کنی
شما میخوای بری مثل بچه آدم درستو بخونی
این که میگن اونجا به خاطر مسایل فرهنگی و اعتقادی و مذهبی  درگیری و جود داره
من خودم چند نفر رو میشناسم (اعم از نظامی و یا کسانی که برای تبلیغ  و طلبگی رفتن  اونجا) . ولی همشون خدا رو شکر سالم برگشتن و اصلا از این حرفایی که شما میگید اونجا خبری نبود و تازه از ارتباطات و رفت و آمدهاشون با آدم های اونجا به صورت منطقی  حرف میزدن

----------


## reza25

اصلا منظورم شما نبود فقط از بچه هایی که تو پست های قبل گفتن وحشی و.... ناراحت شدم شما یه سوال پرسیدی اینا هرچی تروریست و وحشی و... رو بهمون گفتن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اصلا منظورم شما نبود فقط از بچه هایی که تو پست های قبل گفتن وحشی و.... ناراحت شدم شما یه سوال پرسیدی اینا هرچی تروریست و وحشی و... رو بهمون گفتن

----------


## mahsa92

> اصلا منظورم شما نبود فقط از بچه هایی که تو پست های قبل گفتن وحشی و.... ناراحت شدم شما یه سوال پرسیدی اینا هرچی تروریست و وحشی و... رو بهمون گفتن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> اصلا منظورم شما نبود فقط از بچه هایی که تو پست های قبل گفتن وحشی و.... ناراحت شدم شما یه سوال پرسیدی اینا هرچی تروریست و وحشی و... رو بهمون گفتن


خب ميشه جواب سوالامو بدين تا شب بيشتر وقت انتخاب رشته ندارم فردا دارم ميرم مسافرت

----------


## Prison Break

از من می شنوی بیخیالش شو...
حتی پزشکی زاهدان هم از دانشگاه آزاد اکثر شهر ها پایین تره. توی اکثر دروس استاد های اختصاصی و خوبی ندارن. من شنیدم حتی یه مدت استاد آناتومی نداشتن و بعدشم اومدن یکی که این کاره نیست رو گذاشتن.
امنیت در حد 0 ... زاهدان یکم مرکزیت داره و بهتره. ولی بازم اصلا محیط امن و خوبی نیست برای پسرا. دختر که دیگه جای خود داره...
مردم شهر اکثراً با بقیه جاها فرق دارن و توشون هم خلافکار و قاچاقچی و خرابکار و معتاد و هزار جور آدم جور واجور هست.

من چند نفری رو دیدم که رفتن و کاملاً پشیمون شدن. هیچیش نمی ارزه.
نه مدرک معتبری داره. نه امنیت داره. شهر دوری هست. استاد های تاپی نداره.

حالا اینا در مورد زاهدان بود بیشتر! زابل شهر کوچکتر از زاهدان و وضع زاهدان رو که برات گفتم. 2 برابر بدترش کن میشه زابل!!

به هیچ وجه نمی ارزه بری! مدرک دانشگاه آزاد از زاهدان و زابل معتبر تره

----------


## uhnali

> از من می شنوی بیخیالش شو...
> حتی پزشکی زاهدان هم از دانشگاه آزاد اکثر شهر ها پایین تره. توی اکثر دروس استاد های اختصاصی و خوبی ندارن. من شنیدم حتی یه مدت استاد آناتومی نداشتن و بعدشم اومدن یکی که این کاره نیست رو گذاشتن.
> امنیت در حد 0 ... زاهدان یکم مرکزیت داره و بهتره. ولی بازم اصلا محیط امن و خوبی نیست برای پسرا. دختر که دیگه جای خود داره...
> مردم شهر اکثراً با بقیه جاها فرق دارن و توشون هم خلافکار و قاچاقچی و خرابکار و معتاد و هزار جور آدم جور واجور هست.
> 
> من چند نفری رو دیدم که رفتن و کاملاً پشیمون شدن. هیچیش نمی ارزه.
> نه مدرک معتبری داره. نه امنیت داره. شهر دوری هست. استاد های تاپی نداره.
> 
> حالا اینا در مورد زاهدان بود بیشتر! زابل شهر کوچکتر از زاهدان و وضع زاهدان رو که برات گفتم. 2 برابر بدترش کن میشه زابل!!
> ...


یک سوال از شما دارم
شما برو همین تهران محله مولوی
دزد و قاچاقچی و تریاکی نداره؟

شما ساعت ۸ شب جريت  می کنی بری میدون شوش توی کوچه و ‍بس کوچه هاش؟

اینا دلیل نمیشه

من به استارتر توصیه می کنم خودشون برند اون شهر رو از نزدیک ببینند
از محلی های زاهدان ‍‍برس و جو کنند
به خودشون بگید مثلا حاضری دختر خودت اینجا درس بخونه؟
صبح زود راه بیفتید شب خونه هستند

----------


## Prison Break

> یک سوال از شما دارم
> شما برو همین تهران محله مولوی
> دزد و قاچاقچی و تریاکی نداره؟
> 
> شما ساعت ۸ شب جريت  می کنی بری میدون شوش توی کوچه و ‍بس کوچه هاش؟
> 
> اینا دلیل نمیشه
> 
> من به استارتر توصیه می کنم خودشون برند اون شهر رو از نزدیک ببینند
> ...


دوست عزیز حرفای شمارو کاملاً قبول دارم. توی همه جا این چیزا هست. من خودم همه جا دیدم. اما توی شهر های مرزی مخصوصاً‌ زاهدان این چیزا چند برابره. و شما دوری از خانواده و فشار تنهایی و دروس و همه اینارو بهش اضافه کنی خیلی بدتر از اونی میشه که تصور کنی.
عقل حکم می کنه که یه دختر تنها توی همچین شهری درس نخونه! 
اینا هم عاشق چشم و ابرو داوطلبا نبودن که قبولی زاهدان رو نسبت به بقیه جاها آسون کردن. مطمئناً دانشگاه و محیط شهر شرایط مطلوبی نداره...

----------


## mahsa92

بعلت درخواست دوست زابليمون بسته شد
تشكر از همه پاسخ دهنده ها

----------

